# Could I get some station testers again?



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

I hate to ask this again, but considering that today I had to rebuild the station on another machine, if I could get some station testers, that would help immensely.

If you could try to stay on for 5-10 minutes at least, longer of possible.

Many, many thanks in advance -

http://classicalmusicbroadcast.com


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

No problem, CMB ... always happy to oblige for the betterment of classical music. 
I was online @ CMB for over an hour this afternoon (13:40 to 15:25) and everything seems to be working great. 

Kh

Update: on again later in the night (23:40) ... wonderful Brahms piano concerto ... 

Kh


----------

